# What nails for subfloor?



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

I am getting ready to replace a section of my 3/4 osb subfloor. Any specific nails or size?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Coated nails


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd use deck screws but I'm really in to over kill.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

What size? Coated as in galvanized or would a copper coated sinker/ framing nail work?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There's no need for coated nails, as in phosphate coated. Some gun nails have a glue coating, which is fine. No need for galvanized.

I'd go for 8d (bright) ring shanks and subfloor adhesive, no smaller, no larger. Some screws are never a bad idea either just to keep things from squeaking. Many builders glue and nail their subfloor and then come back and screw it down with 2" or 2-1/2" screws.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Thx fellas, appreciated as always! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

all builders glue the floor. or they should not be building
8 ring shank and subfloor glue like pl400 or something.


----------

